# Light green patches in bermuda



## Jewall84 (May 11, 2019)

Hi all. About 10 days ago I scalped and dethached my back yard for the first time. I also put down some Urea right after that and watered in immediately. We've had a ton of rain here in DFW the last couple days and I just noticed these light green patches. It also looks like there are some brown spots on the light green blades. Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

I... I don't think that's bermuda. I can't get the full size images to load though and I'm no expert.

I'm going to say that's st. augustine or centipede the spots you're seeing are most likely gray leaf spot., again i'm no expert.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

It looks like a lot of dallisgrass to me but maybe someone else can give an opinion.


----------



## Jewall84 (May 11, 2019)

Appreciate the feedback guys. I had what I thought was a mixture of Bermuda and St Augustine in the back when I bought the house. I've slowly been trying to eradicate the St Augustine. I'm really not sure what I'm dealing with though. Here are some close up pictures of the lime green grass and what I think is a healthy blade of Bermuda I pulled. Any feedback/opinions much appreciated.


----------



## LawnIVishFor (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello Jewall84,

Were you able to figure out what grass type the twig in second picture is?

I have similar grass patches in my Bermuda which were light green in color. The leaf pattern is similar to Bermuda but I am confused what are the blades comparatively thicker (not super thick). I am treating it like bermuda, but my concern is that I am not taking care of weeds in disguise!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jewall84 (May 11, 2019)

@LawnIVishFor I never confirmed what kind of grass that is. I've been treating it like common Bermuda the past year and it's been looking good. Those light green spots eventually went away with no specific treatment. My best guess is iron deficiency but I don't know for sure.


----------

